# Any Bear Lake Reports?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Considering camping with the kiddos at bear this weekend. Picked up a jon boat so I can get on the water. Anyone got any secret bream spots they can share ;0


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stonebrooke golf course!!!! Dont think camping is allowed???? Lol. Ought to be gettin close to time for em. I wish they let ya take some of the bigguns outta Munson Pool!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

jaster said:


> Stonebrooke golf course!!!! Dont think camping is allowed???? Lol. Ought to be gettin close to time for em. I wish they let ya take some of the bigguns outta Munson Pool!!!!


I thought of sneaking a pocket fisherman and a rooster tail down to munson pool. Damn big bream there, them kids feed them good


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol. I stayed there a weekend with my grand mother when I was a young teen. I waited till late one evening. Tossed a piece of line in with a hook and minow. Tied the line to my hand and took the flashlight with me. Went away from the camp ground, spotted a good one and tossed it in. No sooner did it hit the water and she slammed it. My screaming from the line cutting into my hand woke every tenter, lmao. I hid in the bushes for 2 hours. 

I didnt get the fish, my grandmother asked where it was when she heard me crawl back in the tent in a laughing voice!!!!! 

Ohhh to be young


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Ha. I drank my first beer at Munson Pool, on the North campground. Me and some of my buddies were there we were teenagers and some older chick game us some Keystone Light....she kept the good stuff lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try straight out from the fish cleaning table by the old martin house. Used to bed there. Catch em from the bank

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

some of the best bream fishing on bear is right around the docks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bear Lake used to be good, now it takes 3 days of full fishing to get something worth to eat. That lake sucks. I think your bream would be better at Karick if you are gonna be up that way


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

We love the campground at Bear, the fishing is just a bonus.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Bear Lake used to be good, now it takes 3 days of full fishing to get something worth to eat. That lake sucks. I think your bream would be better at Karick if you are gonna be up that way


Bear can be tough fishing but Karick would be a worse replacement. I personally dislike the campground at Bear. My choice fishing and camping has always been hurricane

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Bear can be tough fishing but Karick would be a worse replacement. I personally dislike the campground at Bear. My choice fishing and camping has always been hurricane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


What happened to karick? when I was really young prolly 4-6 being out there camping with my grandparents and if I remember correctly we used to tear em up. I had a big ol shellcracker on a brim buster one time and asked my grandma to help me with it she said "you better walk your but up that hill I ain't helping you" lol. But I haven't been out there since my grandpa died right before i turned 7

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Karick has a great campground but I have never been able to catch much there but probably been six yrs since I tried. But just because I can't catch anything don't mean most folks couldnt fill the boat!! Last time I went was at night bed fishing for bass and saw the Moby Dick of the carp world ... Had to be 150pds

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

And just for funsies... My grandmother fished Bear lake right after it opened till she passed away years ago. She had no problem catching plenty. She caught a 12 pd bass off the dam that hit a bluegill that she was reeling in. Hook never got in him, just got the bluegill hung in his throat!! All on zebco 202 Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

The kids love one campsite in particular at bear lake. It is in a corner and nice and shaded for the tents. We like Hurricane but every time we go our primitive spot is taken by the dam. Kennedy bridge has a spot that is our second choice, first choice in the summer for the swimming.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

My opinion is different, almost every summer my son & I go to bear lake...have no trouble catching bass, nothing wall hanging size but fun to catch. Most people have a hard time in these lakes...try using a fly rod if you know how.

Try-n-hard, wow!...are we related?

My grandmother also fished bear lake from when it opened till she passed away. I remember seeing her dragged half into the lake by a big catfish before her line broke.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

barefoot said:


> "Bear Lake used to be good, now it takes 3 days of full fishing to get something worth to eat. That lake sucks." my opinion is different, almost every summer my son & I go to bear lake...have no trouble catching bass, nothing wall hanging size but fun to catch. Most people have a hard time in these lakes...try using a fly rod if you know how. Try-n-hard, wow!...are we related? My grandmother also fished bear lake from when it opened till she passed away. I remember seeing her dragged half into the lake by a big catfish before her line broke.


Haha. Maybe? She would get there before daylight and completely cover the end of one of those earth piers with 202's but not fanned out, all ten would be in almost the same spot. She sat in a folding lawn chair, big bonnet on her head with them all in front of her. She could sit there for hours with no bites. She would say "I guess there bitin slow so I guess I'll have to catch em slow". Haha.
I miss you grandmother

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bear lake before hurricane Ivan was great but the dam broke and it drained most of the lake. IMO it hasn't been good since then for bass. Im sure you can still catch them, just not like it was...


----------

